
Catalonia referendum: Spanish state poised to seize Catalan finances - mbgaxyz
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41284764
======
flavio81
The friction between madrid and <insert almost any of the other spanish
cities> goes back to the Civil War days. This is the consequence of the Franco
dictatorship and its repressive policies (i.e. you're not allowed to use your
own language).

Those wounds were never healed because the repressors were never judged and
tried (unlike in Germany or Argentina).

